

Are foreign keys really necessary in a database design? - edw519
http://www.diovo.com/2008/08/are-foreign-keys-really-necessary-in-a-database-design/

======
gamble
The payoff for foreign keys and other constraints is somewhat higher when more
than one application is using the same database. Otherwise, it's hard to be
sure that separate applications aren't treating it in subtly inconsistent
ways, and particularly difficult to track the problems down once they occur.

